# The Alpine Colors



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

_A note: The spelling is different for one color group. Females: Chamoisee Males: Chamoise
_

===================================================================

*Two-tone Chamoisee* or *Two-tone Chamoisee, black trim*









===================================================================

*Two-tone Chamoise, white belt, black trim*









===================================================================

*Chamoisee, white splashes,* or *Broken Chamoisee* 









===================================================================

*Chamoisee, white facial stripes, white legs* or *Brown with white legs and facial stripes*









===================================================================

*Chamoise* or *Chamoise with black trim*









===================================================================

*Cou Claire*









===================================================================

*Cou Blanc*









===================================================================


----------



## peregrine (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow that Cou Blanc is gorgeous. Makes me want an alpine. I have saanens so I miss color. And then I'll need one nubian for floppy ears and high butterfat......and then......


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Thank you Alisa. That Cou Blanc is 9Patch Shazam Shakala. I love the colors too. The flashier the better.  The other pictures aren't perfect and a few are pregnant, winter pictures but it shows the colors well. 

Kim


----------



## megan (Nov 10, 2008)

pretty goats!

so what makes a chamoise? because they all look so different.


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Chamoise is any form of tan, brown, or silver with black topline, legs, facial markings. White splashes make them broken chamoise.


----------



## Tricia (Oct 26, 2007)

Can't resist: my chamoisee of choice!


----------



## cariboujaguar (Feb 9, 2009)

I volanteer to do the Saanen color examples! lol those are all beautiful goats!


----------



## KingsCoGoatGuy (Dec 20, 2008)

Tricia Smith said:


> Can't resist: my chamoisee of choice!


NOOOOO TRICIA!!!!!! Don't flash an Ober in front of me!!! I love the breed so much, that's why I am selling the one Alpine who looks like one! (Conformation is a strong culler!)


----------



## favablue (Apr 11, 2009)

I love all the colors! I wish we had been able to get Alpines when we first started!


----------

